# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΗ  ΤΑΪΣΤΡΑ   ΓΙΑ  ΚΟΤΕΣ

## mariost

Μία  εύκολη  στην  κατασκευή  ταΐστρα   για  τα  κοτόπουλα. Είναι αυτόματη  και  διατηρεί την τροφή  στεγνή και  προστατευμένη  από τα  άλλα  πουλιά.  https://youtu.be/yXIxBWNXguk

----------

